# Largest Golden Gathering?



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Who's planning to go to the "Largest Golden Gathering" to be just outside of beautiful Traverse City, MI on July 20?
This one will have an OFFICIAL "tail" count as all Goldens will have to come through a gate and be counted. The world record was in Scotland to celebrate marking the 150th year of the breed existence... it came in as an actual count of 361 beautiful Goldens. The one held last winter in Golden, Colorado did not have any sort of actual count of Goldens made, only a marketing estimate was given of a thousand so to make it on the national news... that number is somewhat sketchy and completely unofficial. The organizers of this one are billing it as the "Second Largest Golden Gathering" but it may well end up being the largest if the official "tail" count exceeds 361. Due to lack of enough parking spaces, the number of vehicles is being limited to 200 but many attendees are bringing multiple Goldens with them... so if the average per vehicle is 1.81 Goldens then a new record will be set. They are planning on this becoming an annual event so...
Facebook link is https://www.facebook.com/Fishersdad/
Hope to see some of you there...


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh man, I wish we could make it all the way up there but we'll be on vacation the next day. I'll keep it in mind for next year!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

You do know that Traverse City is a major vacation destination?


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

I do, but we're in the Chicago area and our vacation is in California, so getting to Traverse City and back in a day is not feasible  It's a very nice area though, we traveled there (and all along the western coast of MI) a number of years back.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well then... there is always next year, the organizers are based in Traverse City and I don't think the venue will change so if this year's a success then I'll see you next year.... You taking the little white fuzz ball to Cali? If so... He'll just freak the first time he tastes salt water expecting fresh water... get a video of that.


----------

